# How good are Kenneth Cole watches?



## TobusRex

How good are their watches? I expect probably about on par with other fashion brands. I've seen some nice looking Kenneth Cole watches, including one in the Cebu Airport duty free store, where I saw this watch:









Very striking and interesting watch in person, but the price demanded at the store was about $250, which I though was probably a lot more than the watch was worth. I was right, on their website the watch lists for $185. Glad to say I didn't buy it. Also, and this information wasn't passed on by the salesman at the store, the watch is an automatic (which would automatically remove me from considering it).

Anyway long story short....I recently found a "brand new" Kenneth Cole watch with "General Dynamics" on the face (from my stint with GD about 15 years ago). The battery is long since dead, but the watch is in brand new condition since it was only taken out of the box once (to look at it when I first got it). I expect the watch is a cheapo, but it looks pretty nice (stainless steel case and band). I don't know how much it's worth...a used Kenneth Cole quartz watch. I'll hang onto it, but I'm curious as to it's value in American dollars.


----------



## StufflerMike

Post moved to our Fashion Watches forum.


----------



## tobytobes

very very not good complete and utter junk with a 100000 percent mark up on them. avoid like the plague. best fashion watch brand is Armani in my experience.


----------



## natnaes

Quartz second-hand watches are generally worth nothing, it depends on what value someone may put on it, but it is $0 market value.


----------



## TobusRex

natnaes said:


> Quartz second-hand watches are generally worth nothing, it depends on what value someone may put on it, but it is $0 market value.


Meh, didn't expect it would be worth much. Still, a nice looking watch. Doubt I'll replace the battery and wear it, I have several watches that are running that I like a whole lot better 

Tks all.


----------



## Mediocre

It is against forum rules to appraise or discuss watch value in detail, but as has been stated, it is probably not worth much $$$. If it is sentimental, the value is up to you.

Speaking to KC watches in general, I have never owned one, but I have friends that do. They look nice enough, however they do not seem to hold up very well. They seem to be 12-24 month watches at most, then something breaks. Fossil seems to hold up better from what I have seen.


----------



## Agent Sands

I own two Kenneth Cole watches and my experience with the brand has been good. Both pieces have held up well and look very sharp. Among fashion watches, you can do much worse.


----------



## Aleric

I own several Kenneth Cole watches. Most of them are quartz and one being a digital touch screen model. I also have two "semi-skelitonized" Chinese made automatics. They have exibition case backs with decorated rotors. They're pretty decent looking and keep good time. Both are hand windable and hack too. Kenneth Cole watches are produced by the Binda Group. All of my KC's have held up well over the years that I've owned them.

Anyway, when shopping for them, look for close-outs and places that sell them at steep discounts. I'd never pay more than $100 for one and most of mine averaged in the $50-$60 range. And by the way, the duty free store in Cebu (been there myself a few times) is not the kind of place to purchase watches or much else for that matter IMHO.


----------



## jardel

I doubt Armani is the best fashion watch brand. I prefer Burberry and CK.


----------



## kobethomson

I do own couple Kenneth Cole Watches.....
However, they are sitting in my drawer after they ran out of batteries


----------



## watermanxxl

$185 can get you a "Monster"... Case closed.


----------



## weng94

I have two Kenneth Cole watches. They both been great. The one on the picture I had since 2003 and it's still working and keeps good time. All I do is clean it regularly and change the battery when needed.


----------



## imprezhouse

i owned 2 Kenneth cole watches. Both still working and the design still trendy. The only set back is their water resistant, it will get wet even with you washing your hand at basin. Then water bubble will accumulate at the glass inner surface but after few days, it dried up and back to normal. Since then, it is still working fine. I love both watches.


----------



## Impulse

I own a Kenneth Cole kc9112 skeleton auto. Hand winding and hacking Chinese movement. Good build quality and easily one of the most accurate mechanicals I know.


----------



## StufflerMike

Impulse said:


> I own a Kenneth Cole kc9112 skeleton auto. Hand winding and hacking Chinese movement. Good build quality and easily one of the most accurate mechanicals I know.


How many mechanicals do you know if I may ask ?


----------



## jardel

Kenneth Cole's coats are better.


----------



## psykon99

I've owned one for several years now, and while it's not in heavy rotation anymore, it's held up quite well. Also, they offer a lifetime warranty on at least the movement, so one would assume they have to be halfway decent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

